# Offering my services :)



## its38 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello all. I know that I am really new to this forum but the way you people are so willing to help eachother out I figured I would do the same. I do not have a whole lot of experience in the T-shirt business but as far as business in general goes I guess I would be considered and "expert". I have two Master's Degrees, one in Business Administration major Finance and the other in Project Management (which works out great for this industry). My PhD is in Business Leadership and Applied Decision Sciences which is basically figuring out whiy people purchase what they do when they do. So typically my consulting is about $300+ per hour but since this group is so willing to givei to a newbie like me I'll give all I can back. Best way to get a hold of me is through PM and if you don't get a response try [email protected]. You should get one fairly quick after that, just put T-shirt forum question in the main line. Love to help you people and thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

you make a very good point. I was quite amazed at how people help others on this forum, as i'm fairly new myself. It does encourage me personally to do the same, so I try here and there as well. Thanks for the offer of service and I'll probably be seeking your assistance alot.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

It is my job.. I get great pay from working here and the hours are also great. My pay is the satisfaction that I can help another person get the right information and they are succesful. The hours I spend are spent doing what I did for 40 years in management. Only they go by so quickly because I enjoy the time working with a lot of great people.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

All the advice and prior experiences that are shared on these fine forums are greatly appreciated. Us newbies need all the help we can get, and I for one, can not thank you all enough for your invaluable assistance.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

badalou said:


> It is my job.. I get great pay from working here and the hours are also great. My pay is the satisfaction that I can help another person get the right information and they are succesful. The hours I spend are spent doing what I did for 40 years in management. Only they go by so quickly because I enjoy the time working with a lot of great people.


 


Ditto............... everything must be square............................


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

> The business of the business is moving large volumes of product. If you believe you have some secret method to do this, i'd suggest you prove it, then sell or franchise the idea to others. With not experience in the shirt world, all you have is theories.


 its38 didn't say he had any "secrets" - just offered to give some help if needed (and by the way the post is written, I assume that's Free help - if I'm wrong on that please let us know, its38.)

Many members have business related questions. The more people who help, the better for all of us.


----------



## its38 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup, just for free. I consult small to large business and specialized in start-ups and have had, many, many of my own start-ups so I was just saying if you're starting in this business for money just ask me and I'll help you figure out how to best market your specific brand, style, etc. All free, I just like this forum.


----------



## its38 (Oct 5, 2007)

ImageIt said:


> Personally i'm targeting specific markets and building my marketing material to those specific markets. One example i'm working out is a "merchandise bundle" to sell to bands. Much like yearbook or wedding photos, a band could pick out a package which offers a mix of poses and prints, except in the case of shirts, it will be designs and sizes. For $500 or $1,000 a band could get a table full of merchandise. Styles could be re-ordered as needed. The package price would allow some bulk discounts, so the package price will always look better than a single design price.
> fred


If you are really serious about this I would suggest contacting my friend Jeff who is the former owner of Local Music Scene which was one of the most massive sources for starting bands. Email me if you would like his contact information. His success still amazes me, I never would have guessed that you could connect local music scenes that well.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

its38 said:


> If you are really serious about this I would suggest contacting my friend Jeff who is the former owner of Local Music Scene which was one of the most massive sources for starting bands. Email me if you would like his contact information. His success still amazes me, I never would have guessed that you could connect local music scenes that well.


what music sceen ? ...help me out here.


----------

